# advice/tips



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am thinking of competing in August at the South East show for UKBFF, in the body fitness catagory, won the universe with NABBA, so a little worried, is it that much different and any advice would be appreciated, tips etc.:cheer2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohh an opportunity to give advice to a former universe  that dont happen often lol

i`ll keep my mouth firmly closed :becky:


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

would love any help as I have been given to understand that the days events are a little different from NABBA, all help greatfully received.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

im not really versed on ukbff bodyfitness, i know they have different rounds, 2 piece plain black, 2 piece adorned bikini and a one piece adorned round but this is at the finals. i think at the qualifers it just 2 piece plain and one piece adorned. no posing all quater turns


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/bodyfitness_rules.pdf

ok this should explain everything


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol from what i gather both federations can vary on a show to show basis of what the judges want.

ahh no consistency is the phrase i was after.


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks guys xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol no probs if you ever need any training advice too... :becky:


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks for that, feeling a bit stagnent at the mo, might have a re think and maybe you can give me some tips, love your einsteins quote by the way, have a good day


----------

